# How many pull ups can you do?



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2009)

i can do 40 deadhang pull ups

i just want to see if any other cubers workout like i do
2 or more hours almost everyday
i was #3 in nation for high school fitness, had the best run of all time in the national competition (it started in the '60s)
sit up sprint record at my school
pull up record at my school
a few people told me i had the best abs they've ever seen and the most ripped person they've ever seen
5'9" 153lbs
ive been called, "leonidas' grandson" and "saber tooth abs"

add any info about yourself that you want to ...


----------



## elcarc (Oct 2, 2009)

lol, im not at all big, but i weigh like 200 pounds (my natural football lineman body, im only 13). so i can only do like 5 pullups, but i bet if i work on it, i can get to 20


----------



## krazedkat (Oct 2, 2009)

If I work hard and push through the pain I can get about 30-40. That's good for someone of my stature. I am only 116.5 lbs, age 15 5'8''. I think its good atleast.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 2, 2009)

Crazy. 

My best is 15. (Krazedkat, he means really pullups with good form without kipping.)

This guy is really athletic for a cuber. http://www.youtube.com/user/seahyimin

That70sShowDude,
What do you mean by "i was #3 in nation for high school fitness, had the best run of all time in the national competition "?

Oh, and situps are worthless. They do nothing.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you mean full arm chin ups? I normally do about 15, though I once got 27.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Crazy.
> 
> My best is 15. (Krazedkat, he means really pullups with good form without kipping.)
> 
> ...



your'e probably right about Krasedkat, most people kip or dont go all the way down

my high school has a Fitness Team (i guess it's considered a club in our school) and we have 5 meets during the year, last one is the national competition which takes place in San Diego, California (i live in Pennsylvania) ... my school's team came in first place overall, with me being #3 individually in the country, i wouldve been #1 if you take out the long jump, im still pretty good at long jump, but some people are better ... the test is out of 500pts for each person ... i had 478 ... if i jumped like the 1st place guy did, i would've had a 499, my running time was the best ever recorded .......... (there are 5 events in the competition: sit ups, push ups, standing long jump, pull ups, and running)

btw, i'm in college now, so i'm not on the team anymore, i still work out like a mad man though

i also thought sit ups were worthless, but after the fitness year and doing sit ups A LOT, my abs got crazily ripped ...... this also could be because of the running we do and the basic cardio of everything


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> This guy is really athletic for a cuber. http://www.youtube.com/user/seahyimin


Singaporean. As expected. I wouldn't say everyone there can do that, but honestly, it's not that uncommon, and it's not that impressive either. Everyone there kinda goes through that, because of conscription at 18. You are expected to meet certain requirements when you first get in the army, otherwise you stay longer in the army than your peers do, and nobody wants to serve more time than necessary.

On topic, I used to be able to do 21 during my peak. Now it's about 10, maybe 12 on a good day  But I'm only about 130 pounds, so it's not that impressive.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not saying I don't believe you, but with claims like "i was #3 in nation for high school fitness", "had the best run of all time in the national competition (it started in the '60s)", and "ive been called, "leonidas' grandson" and "saber tooth abs", I (and I'm sure many others) naturally have doubts. I'm assuming you mean this competition. Shouldn't be hard to find some online results.. Proof?


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> btw, i'm in college now, so i'm not on the team anymore, i still work out like a mad man though
> 
> i also thought sit ups were worthless, but after the fitness year and doing sit ups A LOT, my abs got crazily ripped ...... this also could be because of the running we do and the basic cardio of everything


It's definitely because of the running and the cardio. Abs don't get ripped because of sit ups. They just don't. They get bigger after sit ups, and that's gonna make you look fat if you have a thick layer of fat on top of the muscle. Your abs start to look ripped when you burn the fat off, that only happens when you do cardio.

At least, that's what two years in track taught me. If anything I said is wrong, blame my coach


----------



## Corpsez (Oct 2, 2009)

blah said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > btw, i'm in college now, so i'm not on the team anymore, i still work out like a mad man though
> ...



This is correct =p. You can have the best abs in the world, but if you have fat around your midsection you wont see them. Bodybuilding.com is a very good resource.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I'm not saying I don't believe you, but with claims like "i was #3 in nation for high school fitness", "had the best run of all time in the national competition (it started in the '60s)", and "ive been called, "leonidas' grandson" and "saber tooth abs", I (and I'm sure many others) naturally have doubts. I'm assuming you mean this competition. Shouldn't be hard to find some online results.. Proof?



http://www.marineyouthfoundation.org/2009YPFResults.htm


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not saying I don't believe you, but with claims like "i was #3 in nation for high school fitness", "had the best run of all time in the national competition (it started in the '60s)", and "ive been called, "leonidas' grandson" and "saber tooth abs", I (and I'm sure many others) naturally have doubts. I'm assuming you mean this competition. Shouldn't be hard to find some online results.. Proof?
> ...



Awesome!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



thanks and sorry that there's no documented running times, they don't post information on each event on the internet ... my coach has been involved in fitness since it started (was once a member, coached for a LONG time) ... his stat book has everything that has happened since it all started

by the way, i won't be responding to anything for about 9 or 10 hours if someone posts something, because im going to sleep ...


----------



## Anthony (Oct 2, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > That70sShowDude said:
> ...



Hopefully you'll notice this before you go to bed, if not, I guess I have to wait. But I'm curious, what distance was the run and what was your time?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 2, 2009)

One time, I almost tried to find out, but then I did something else instead.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy.
> ...



Standing long jump is a really stupid event anyway.


----------



## The3point14 (Oct 2, 2009)

=D I just did 13 yay. If swinging to get momentum counts, then I could probably do 25ish.

I don't really care about strength, my goal is more of a bodybuilder's. 

"I don't care if I only bench press 100 lbs. If I look like I can bench press 300, then I'm successful." is how I see it.

I don't consider myself "fit" or "athletic", I have put on a lot of muscle, but that was from commitment and a proper diet. I never run or do any type of cardio, it's hot outside here XD (at least my excuse).

A couple of my accomplishments (if you can call them that):
Last one rep max for Bench Press was 195
Bench Press 150 for 15 reps
Squat 180 for 20 reps

I'm 5'7" and 150lbs, so the numbers aren't really impressive, but I am proud of myself since I was just 105lbs just less than 2 years ago.

I'm no where near 40 reps on pullups, I congratulate (and envy) you for being able to perform at that high of a standard.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

I have no idea how a "pull-up" or a "chin-up" works, but I can probably do 2.

I am starting to become a decent runner again though (half marathon coming soon)


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 2, 2009)

only 20
But thats because my arms are huge and I am small, I also have huge legs I am a weird little person.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



ok, its a shuttle run, so some of the meets had 9 turns and some had 5 turns (depends how close they put the cones to eachother), but the total length will always be 300 yards ... keep in mind that the cones are like 3 feet tall and you have to make a U turn around those things, it incredibly slows you down, more than you'd think, you basically have to stop running and get around this thing ..... its not like a straight run where you can stop turn and go, you actually have to like walk around this thing, i hate it (imagine how much it would slow you down if there were 9 turns!)...... but anyway, my time was 44.09 seconds (if you get a 44 or lower second run, you max the event, i was .09 off!), this means that nobody has ever maxed the run in the national competition .... if it was a straight out 300 yard run, my time would be way better, so don't look at it like that


----------



## LNZ (Oct 2, 2009)

While at high school, a few. But now about 5 or less.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 2, 2009)

I've never really counted but I might some time soon, my guess is like 35. Just a guess though.


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2009)

He's third best in the nation and he can do 40. What makes you think you can do 35? Though my tone may not sound very pleasant, I'm asking this in the most neutral way possible, I just can't think of a better way to put it 

If you've never really counted, I would think you've never really trained for it (correct me if I'm wrong), and if you've never really trained for it, well... In my experience, people who've never trained for pull-ups can do 2 or 3 at best; most can't even do one without jerking or "kicking." Do you really have a clear idea of what a pull-up is?

Please don't hate. I just analyzed what you said and it wasn't convincing at all. So I'd like to hear what more you have to say about it.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmmm lets see.....I can do around 53. Then again...I was in the military so that did help a bit.....unless you consider it cheating......


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2009)

I know a climber that can do a _helluva_ lot...
On a doorframe I can do 4-5, no idea how many with a bar though.


----------



## FrankMorris (Oct 2, 2009)

15 is about my best. 

Man I feel like a pansy now.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

blah said:


> *He's third best in the nation and he can do 40*. What makes you think you can do 35? Though my tone may not sound very pleasant, I'm asking this in the most neutral way possible, I just can't think of a better way to put it
> 
> If you've never really counted, I would think you've never really trained for it (correct me if I'm wrong), and if you've never really trained for it, well... In my experience, people who've never trained for pull-ups can do 2 or 3 at best; most can't even do one without jerking or "kicking." Do you really have a clear idea of what a pull-up is?
> 
> Please don't hate. I just analyzed what you said and it wasn't convincing at all. So I'd like to hear what more you have to say about it.



Well it's not like he's third best in the nation doing pull-ups _alone_
That being said, it does sound like miniGOINGS is plain guessing so I doubt he could do 35..heh.

On topic: I could do 12 or so during the days when I worked out a little, now it's probably sub-10


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2009)

i cant do any


----------



## elcarc (Oct 2, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> i cant do any



do some pushups


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2009)

elcarc said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > i cant do any
> ...


at school, we have to see how many push ups we can do in 30 seconds, my record is 1.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 2, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



dang, thats alot

work your arms, 1 pushup a minute cant really be that healthy


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 2, 2009)

sub_zero1983 said:


> Hmmmm lets see.....I can do around 53. Then again...I was in the military so that did help a bit.....unless you consider it cheating......



if i was to add a little swing into my pull ups, id be doing over 50 no problem, never tryed it so it might be more

my body is basically not moving as im doing the pull ups (dead hang)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 2, 2009)

Escher said:


> I know a climber that can do a _helluva_ lot...
> On a doorframe I can do 4-5, no idea how many with a bar though.



Doorframes FTW!
I got 6 during physics class today.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 2, 2009)

Did some today. Got like 12, but I wasn't trying to push myself at all. I've gotten 15 before. I never work out at all, scrawny.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I have no idea how a "pull-up" or a "chin-up" works, but I can probably do 2.
> 
> I am starting to become a decent runner again though (half marathon coming soon)



Yayy.. I love long distance running.. I also do like 2? Last time at school on the second I had like a centimeter to pull and I just couldn't do it  So now I haven't pulled it like half a year.. maybe even 3 

Yeah I'm pretty weak from my hands.


----------



## Carson (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sure that I could do many millions of dead hangs... however, if you had specified consecutive pull-ups, that number would be much much lower.


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2009)

elcarc said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > i cant do any
> ...


Biggest facepalm ever.

Biceps versus triceps. Push-ups are PUSHing exercises, you work the triceps. Pull-ups are PULLing exercises, you work the biceps.


----------



## krazedkat (Oct 2, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Crazy.
> 
> My best is 15. (Krazedkat, he means really pullups with good form without kipping.)
> 
> ...



I know. And sit ups are useful for your stomach. -.- do some research. I think the reason I can so many is because of my Racquetball...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 3, 2009)

blah said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > ben1996123 said:
> ...



You are mostly right, but this last statement is partially wrong. Pullups are mostly powered by your back. Chinups use the biceps a bit more than pullups, but the difference isn't that significant and the biceps generate no where near the power of the shoulders and backs. Also, pullups require quite a bit of mid section stability and are probably better for ab strength than situps.
There are hundreds of pushup positions, some of them do heavily focus on triceps, but in general, like pullups, they require a combination of movements from various muscles on the arms, chest, and shoulders. You are correct that the main difference is pushing vs. pulling. If you train one and neglect the other, you will have some muscle imbalances. 

Ben, 
I'd suggest negatives. Jump up to the bar and slowly lower yourself down if you can't do one.



krazedkat said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy.
> ...



Racquetball has no pulling action. The only thing I can give you credit for is that maybe you have a stronger grip than average and have the hand strength hang on to the bar for a decent amount of time. If you don't seriously train for pullups, you can't get over 20 easily.
I bet most people here are overestimating their abilities. A dead hang pull up means that your whole head goes above the bar and your arms are at greater than 160 degrees (preferable perfectly straight) when you are at the bottom.

Your stomach digests food; I fail to see the connection with sit ups. If you are talking about showing visible abs, it's mainly a matter of energy input < energy output. If you are talking about strength, then L-seats and free handstands are good.


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> because of my Racquetball...



Tch, Racquetball is for pansies, it's all about Squash...


----------



## pjk (Oct 3, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> sub_zero1983 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm lets see.....I can do around 53. Then again...I was in the military so that did help a bit.....unless you consider it cheating......
> ...


Try rock climbing for 2-3 hours continuously, and then try doing pull-ups. I used to do 10 consecutive pull-ups everyday after climbing for a couple hours. My best was 17 dead-hang pullups after climbing. Without climbing, my best was 33 I think. I haven't done this in over a year though. It's about time I get back into it.


----------



## krazedkat (Oct 3, 2009)

Racquetball and Squash require the same amount of work -.-... they are the most active sports...


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Racquetball and Squash require the same amount of work -.-... they are the most active sports...



No, they really don't. I've played both for about 7 years. Squash balls go faster, and bounce much lower than racquetballs do meaning that you have to work twice as hard to get to it, plus you have to hit it harder to get it where you want. Ever tried hitting a squash ball off the back wall?

That said, racquetball is still a fun game.


----------



## Rikane (Oct 3, 2009)

10, Yay...Parkour is quite reliant on this skill as well.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 3, 2009)

was this thread to designed to lower my self-esteem?


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hmm I guess I get to brag some. I think I maxed out at 22 at the end of a workout while in high school. Although since then I've gotten quite out of shape.


That70sShowDude said:


> a few people told me i had the best abs they've ever seen and the most ripped person they've ever seen
> 5'9" 153lbs


This seems contradictory - for that height, to really be ripped, I'd think you'd need quite a bit more muscle mass? 153 is fairly skinny for someone 5'9. Working out 2-5 hours a day, I was 5'9 and weighed about 175 in high school... and not because of fat


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 3, 2009)

10 at most 15. Depends on the season.

Summer - I'm lighter since I lose weight playing tennis and soccer
Fall - I gain weight since I can't play outside anymore
Winter - Gain more...either for wrestling or I can't lose it when it's cold.
Spring - Lose weight for tennis and soccer.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 3, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Hmm I guess I get to brag some. I think I maxed out at 22 at the end of a workout while in high school. Although since then I've gotten quite out of shape.
> 
> 
> That70sShowDude said:
> ...



153 is not that skinny for somebody that's 5'9" ... Ryan McCarthy (Cam Gigandet) in "Never Back Down" was in the 140lb range and he was extremely ripped (he's also >6ft i think so he's taller than me and less weight) ... my arms, shoulders, chest, and back are definately better than his ... abs are probably similar, not sure


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 3, 2009)

0 the last time I tried.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 3, 2009)

it's not about weight so much.. I am like.. umm.. 40kg? I'm really light but also I'm pretty weak.. only 2-3 pull ups. Muscles give weight more than body fat. I guess any 60kg guy who even train half as much as I do can do more pull ups.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 3, 2009)

Right now? I'd have to guess about 7. And that would be if I pushed myself as hard as possible. Once football season is over for long enough, probably about 4 or 5.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 3, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Winter - Gain more...either for wrestling or I can't lose it when it's cold.



You gain weight for wrestling? I usually lose a ton. Last year I lost like 12 pounds by the end of the season(144ish in the beginning, 132 by the end). Of course I gained 7 pounds in the off season, so I'm actually lighter than last year .


----------



## Parity (Oct 16, 2009)

I am 14 weight 110.
I bench 120.8 reps.
30 pound curls or however you spell it.25 reps.
50 pushups on my nuckles then 50 on my hands.
75 crunches.
And more stuff.
and like 0 pull ups.I shoulder dis locates when I try them.


----------

